# Shattered shoulder blade



## Dave (Jul 12, 2006)

Well yesterday i managed to shatter my right shoulder blade, so no guitar playing for a while. Just wondering if anyone else has managed to do this, how long did it take to recover, how did it effect playing your guitar(s)?  
I guess the only good thing atm is i'm doped up to my eye balls on codeine and going to a festival on friday, should be lots of fun, lol


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ooh, that's gotta hurt! If you don't mind me asking, how did you do it?

I hope it heals up soon!


----------



## Dave (Jul 12, 2006)

It only really hurts if i move my arm... and i did it riding my bicycle, bloody dangerous things i tell you


----------



## darren (Jul 12, 2006)

You shattered it _riding_ your bicycle or _falling off_ it?


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 12, 2006)

No, didn't do that, but I messed up my left elbow pretty well. Took the better part of a year to really recover from it, though I still have problems now and then. I was playing again in a few months, so it wasn't as bad as it could have been. Get better man!


----------



## Dave (Jul 12, 2006)

darren said:


> You shattered it _riding_ your bicycle or _falling off_ it?



As far as i know i fell off it after i'd already knocked myself out


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 12, 2006)

What the hell were you trying to do?


----------



## Dave (Jul 12, 2006)

Go round a bend heading into an underpass... You may never forgot how to ride a bike but you can sure as hell forget how they handle


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 12, 2006)

And that my friend, is why I drive a truck. It's hard to fall off


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 12, 2006)

Dave said:


> Go round a bend heading into an underpass... You may never forgot how to ride a bike but you can sure as hell forget how they handle


 
Evidently!


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 12, 2006)

Afte rthe last hurricane down here, I was riding my bike. Gas was scarce and alot of the roads were hard to drive on. I was riding home from work one afternoon and saw a puddle. Didn't look deep so I rode through it. The was a HUGE hole right in the middle of it. And I didn't realize that it wasn't just a puddle, but some septic tank seepage. Needless to say, I was in the shower for hours.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 12, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Afte rthe last hurricane down here, I was riding my bike. Gas was scarce and alot of the roads were hard to drive on. I was riding home from work one afternoon and saw a puddle. Didn't look deep so I rode through it. The was a HUGE hole right in the middle of it. And I didn't realize that it wasn't just a puddle, but some septic tank seepage. Needless to say, I was in the shower for hours.



Dude, that is gross. Yuk...Yeah those damn gas shortages. We had them up here to. I just couldn't figure out why. I guess everyone and their brother filled up instead of waiting until the tanks got low. I saw a fist fight waiting in line at a station after Jean.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 12, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Afte rthe last hurricane down here, I was riding my bike. Gas was scarce and alot of the roads were hard to drive on. I was riding home from work one afternoon and saw a puddle. Didn't look deep so I rode through it. The was a HUGE hole right in the middle of it. And I didn't realize that it wasn't just a puddle, but some septic tank seepage. Needless to say, I was in the shower for hours.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 12, 2006)

At the time it sucked. But now I can look back and laugh my but off too!


----------



## Mykie (Jul 12, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> And that my friend, is why I drive a truck. It's hard to fall off



Dam true


----------



## Dave (Jul 28, 2006)

Turns out i can play guitar already 
I'll probably find out later on this isn't a good idea.. but well you trying leaving a guitar alone


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 28, 2006)

I had a physical therapist tell me that it was the best thing for me to do when I hurt my elbow. Probably the only reason that I recovered as fast and as well as I did. As long as it doesn't hurt to play, then do it!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 28, 2006)

That's a result Dave! As NLB said, as long as it doesn't hurt it's probably better to exercise gently to stop your joints seizing up. Playing guitar sounds like a damn good way of achieving that to me.


----------



## rogue (Jul 28, 2006)

hope it gets better soon man, i fell of my bike when i tried to go up a curb sideways lol


----------



## Leon (Jul 28, 2006)

ouch! i cut my finger once, couldn't play for a week. it sucked


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 28, 2006)

Was it a paper cut?? I can never play when I get one, even if it's on my right hand.


----------



## Dave (Jul 29, 2006)

Well it doesn't hurt at least.. but with my shoulder blade in 3 pieces there's still a fair chance of the bits moving around. I guess i'll find out when i go for my next check up.


----------

